# 36561



## paula f3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello fellow coders
code for ASC, wondering when billing cpt 36561 (Medicare) pt,  will Medicare reimburse for the C1788?  Has anyone had experience w/ this?
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Mar 13, 2009)

unfortunately Medicare will not reimburse for this.  The C1788 has an N1 payment indicator.

hope this helps
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## paula f3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you , I was afraid when looking @ Medicare website, just wanted to make sure so that I would be giving our administrator the correct info


----------

